# Recruiting office



## Se7ensins (22 Mar 2012)

I live in ingersoll ontario and i was wondering if there is any recruiting offices around me,

the locations that are closest to me are:

Tillsonburg
Woodstock
London
Kitchener
Toronto

Please help!


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2012)

Did you just answer your own question ??


----------



## Se7ensins (22 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Did you just answer your own question ??



Wait what?
Did I?

Is there one in my location?


----------



## MJP (22 Mar 2012)

Listen dude/dudette.  We are not your search slaves.  The info you have asked for is not hard to find especially considering that you are part of the "internet generation" and I am pretty sure you know how to find the google homepage.  We don't mind helping people out but they have to make an effort to do something for themselves first.  Now stop posting here and start googling.


Just in case you are clueless

www.google.com


----------



## frank1515 (22 Mar 2012)

You just listed the RCs closest to you...

EDIT, REMOVE IF NEED BE:  _MJP beat me to it_


----------



## Red Devil (22 Mar 2012)

Se7ensins said:
			
		

> Wait what?
> Did I?
> 
> Is there one in my location?



http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110


----------



## Jimmy_D (22 Mar 2012)

They way you worded it you did. Now go on Google maps and search to see which one is closest to you.

maps.google.ca

ADD: Damn MJP beat me to the punch


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2012)

Se7ensins said:
			
		

> Is there one in my location?



You posted the locations closest to you. That should tell you something.......


----------



## Se7ensins (22 Mar 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Mar 2012)

Wow.  34 minutes, 6 posts, 3 topics.  Probably not a record but still.......   :


----------



## Se7ensins (22 Mar 2012)

Yeah i just found one 

Distance: 37.7 km

CFRC Det London
451 Talbot Street, 2nd Floor
London, Ontario
N6A 5C9
jobs@forces.ca

Phone: 519-660-5110
Fax: 519-660-4110

Business Hours: 

Mon/Fri 10:30am - 4:30pm,Tues/Weds/Thurs 08:30am-4:30pm



We are open on Family Day 20 Feb 12


----------



## frank1515 (22 Mar 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow.  37 minutes, 7 posts, 3 topics.  Probably not a record but still.......   :



TFTFY  ;D


----------



## Se7ensins (23 Mar 2012)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> TFTFY  ;D



Why is this a bad thing?...


----------



## frank1515 (23 Mar 2012)

Se7ensins said:
			
		

> Why is this a bad thing?...



You know how your parents told you to think before you speak... (I assume they did this) Well here, it's the same... Think before you post.


----------

